# Nintendo DSi XL Comparison Photos



## Tyeforce (Apr 11, 2010)

So, I finally got around to taking some comparison pictures of the DSi XL with other Nintendo handhelds. The quality isn't the best because I didn't know how to focus with Andrew's camera... XD Anyway, here are two pictures. I may take more later, and maybe even a video.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









</div><small>Yes, you can see my shirtless reflection in the Burgundy DSi XL. XD</small>

The systems from left to right, top to bottom (as seen in the first picture) are...
_Game Boy (x2), Game Boy Pocket, Game Boy Color (x2), Game Boy Advance (x2), Pok_


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 11, 2010)

Nice Kyogre GBA SP.


----------



## Josh (Apr 11, 2010)

Holy shiii, Are those all yours?


----------



## Blue_Jay (Apr 11, 2010)

So you own all of those systems? 0.o


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Apr 11, 2010)

Lol reflection shows you in your undies


----------



## Ciaran (Apr 11, 2010)

Screen doesn't look that much bigger...


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 11, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> Holy shiii, Are those all yours?


Mine and Andrew's, yes. We have a few more duplicates of certain systems that were omitted, too, lol. The only ones we're missing are the Game Boy Light (only released in Japan), Pok


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 11, 2010)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Lol reflection shows you in your undies


They're not underwear, they're Mario night pants. XD


----------



## Mr. L (Apr 11, 2010)

I wish I had a tryforce DS Lite ;~;.


----------



## Blue_Jay (Apr 11, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Screen doesn't look that much bigger...


It's probably not really, but that's what Nintendo does isn't it? Release a new product that's almost the same as the previous but double the price? How else would they make so much money.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Apr 11, 2010)

Put on a shirt, boy! XD . And woah, it's big compared to the others.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Apr 11, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh alright XDDD

(By the tye im sorry for what i said to you )


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 11, 2010)

Rockman! said:
			
		

> Nice Kyogre GBA SP.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 11, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Screen doesn't look that much bigger...


It's 93% bigger... I'll have to take some closer pictures.


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 11, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Rockman! said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Nice Kyogre GBA SP.


/Kyorgasm


----------



## Ciaran (Apr 11, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What are the measurements of both?


----------



## Zex (Apr 11, 2010)

0.0


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 11, 2010)

Nice collection Tye.


----------



## Nic (Apr 11, 2010)

Nice fan-boy collection you got there Tye.


----------



## Blue_Jay (Apr 11, 2010)

aren't you missing this one?


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Apr 11, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:
			
		

> aren't you missing this one?


I lol'd


----------



## Jake (Apr 11, 2010)

I don't see why the Pokewalker had to be included..


----------



## Zangy (Apr 11, 2010)

Geeky


----------



## Pizza Survivor (Apr 11, 2010)

I could feed a family for a month if I were to sell all of that.


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Apr 11, 2010)

o.o


----------



## Gnome (Apr 11, 2010)

Lecksi said:
			
		

> Silver Dragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why? that's real.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Apr 11, 2010)

Handheld party! ='D
Muy impressive collection


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Apr 11, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Lecksi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i wish o.o
XD


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 11, 2010)

.::PurpleLife::. said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/Syotpa-TqPU'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/Syotpa-TqPU' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Apr 11, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> .::PurpleLife::. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O.O
<small>dam i barely started saving money...
x3</small>
meh i just searched it and i can only find monitors....
im not willing to build it so meh 
wonders where my old original gamecube went o.o


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 11, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<table><tr><td>*Model*</td><td>*Screen Size*</td><td>*Measurements (mm)*</td><td>*Weight*</td><td>*Battery*</td><td>*Stylus Length*
</td></tr><tr><td>DS</td><td>3"</td><td>149 x 84.7 x 28.9</td><td>300g</td><td>10-14 hrs</td><td>75mm
</td></tr><tr><td>DS Lite</td><td>3"</td><td>133 x 73.9 x 21.5</td><td>218g</td><td>15-19 hrs</td><td>87.5mm
</td></tr><tr><td>DSi</td><td>3.25"</td><td>137 x 74.9 x 18.9</td><td>214g</td><td>9-14 hrs</td><td>92mm
</td></tr><tr><td>DSi XL</td><td>4.2"</td><td>161 x 91.4 x 21.2</td><td>314g</td><td>13-17 hrs</td><td>96mm</td></tr></table>


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 11, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Nice collection Tye.


Thanks. It's not just mine, though. Most of it is from Andrew, lol.


----------



## Princess (Apr 11, 2010)

Wow that's a lot.


Holy shiz put a shirt on! D:<


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 11, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:
			
		

> aren't you missing this one?


It's not an official Nintendo product. =P

And I am missing a few. The Game Boy Light, Pok


----------



## AndyB (Apr 11, 2010)

Nevermind, it's fixed. But I'm watching you.


----------



## Princess (Apr 11, 2010)

You fixed it but for future ref. I'll keep this here.

STOP RAPING THREADS WITH YOUR SHIRT-LESS NESS

THATS NOT HOT
STOP THINKING IT IS


----------



## John102 (Apr 11, 2010)

It's fixed now...wonder what happened..


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 11, 2010)

Jake. said:
			
		

> I don't see why the Pokewalker had to be included..


I didn't _have_ to be included. The Pok


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 11, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Nevermind, it's fixed. But I'm watching you.


----------



## AndyB (Apr 11, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Nevermind, it's fixed. But I'm watching you.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 11, 2010)

Pally said:
			
		

> You fixed it but for future ref. I'll keep this here.
> 
> STOP RAPING THREADS WITH YOUR SHIRT-LESS NESS
> 
> ...


My boyfriend thinks otherwise. ;D

And I didn't even notice the reflection until after I had taken the picture, lol.


----------



## Micah (Apr 11, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:
			
		

> aren't you missing this one?


That's sexy.


----------



## Princess (Apr 11, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...Do we *have* to revisit all those arguments about how no one gives two *censored.2.0*s about your and Andrew's relationship?

Because if you want, I will. (un)


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 11, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Princess (Apr 11, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 11, 2010)

Pally said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go ahead, see if I care. This is the first time I've mentioned our relationship in quite awhile, anyway. If you can't handle it, then just ignore it. >_>


----------



## Princess (Apr 11, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First?




























AHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## AndyB (Apr 11, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 11, 2010)

Pally said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			
				Tyeforce said:
			
		

> This is the first time I've mentioned our relationship *in quite awhile*


----------



## Princess (Apr 11, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let me rephrase then.


First? In quite a while?












AHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 11, 2010)

Well, this topic sure got derailed quickly. XD


----------



## AndyB (Apr 11, 2010)

How about you both stop?
Pally, you're stretching the page down and going on about nothing basically now.
Tye, you say ignore it to her? You ignore it in the first place.


----------



## Micah (Apr 11, 2010)

Get back on topic please.


----------



## Thunder (Apr 11, 2010)

ATTENTION EVERYBODY, PLEASE SHUT UP.

But seriously, drop it guise B|

Fuu, Coma >:c


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 11, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not like I meant for my reflection to appear. I didn't think about it, and I didn't even notice it until I went to post it. It's not a big deal, really. It's not like I'm a girl showing her breasts. >_> Guys go shirtless all the time. There's nothing obscene about it. Of course, if I was a _girl_ and was shirtless (with a bra or something on, of course), then you guys wouldn't have any problem at all with it... Ah, hypocrisy. >_>

EDIT: I was still typing this while the above posts were posted, so I didn't see them until I had already posted it. I won't continue arguing any more. >_>


----------



## Princess (Apr 11, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Well, this topic sure got derailed quickly. XD


I agree.http://www.youtube.com/v/1ytCEuuW2_A&autoplay=1


----------



## AndyB (Apr 11, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't even *censored.3.0*ing start that *censored.2.0* again. Either way, I'm saying it'd be a better picture without the reflection.
If some girl was showing pics topless, or with a bra on, I'd still call it and say that one's innapropriate.
So Tye, shut the *censored.3.0* up about being hypocrit, seriously.


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 11, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure quite a few guys would have problems with girls showing breasts on here, this isn't the place for such things.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 11, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I said with a bra or something on, not topless.

And let's get back on topic.


----------



## cornymikey (Apr 11, 2010)

wow, nice kyogre SP and dialga/palkia DS.
urich


----------



## Ron Swanson (Apr 11, 2010)

Triforce DS. D:


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 11, 2010)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> wow, nice kyogre SP and dialga/palkia DS.
> urich


Not rich, just dedicated. =p


----------



## AndyB (Apr 11, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly, it's not like you went and bought them all yesterday.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 11, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I didn't... Was that supposed to be sarcastic?


----------



## AndyB (Apr 11, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I'm stating it. Like cornymikey said you were rich, and I am saying that you have collected them over time. Anyone could have done so really.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 11, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, okay. It just didn't seem like something you'd say. Normally I'd expect sarcasm or an insult from you.


----------



## AndyB (Apr 11, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shut the *censored.3.0* up fagget!  

Nah I'm just kidding there, yeah... well, I can be nice!


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 11, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't mean it in a mean way... That's just what I've come to expect from you. =p I know you can nice, but you don't show it to me very often.


----------



## AndyB (Apr 11, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know you didn't, I in no way meant that "Shut up..." there to be taken seriously.
And I don't show it often _here_!


----------



## Miranda (Apr 12, 2010)

Nice collection you have there. Only gameboy I've ever owned was the original. Probably the only one I ever will own.


----------



## Jas0n (Apr 12, 2010)

You have a lot of gameboys ;P

This colour will always be my favourite though:
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## Gnome (Apr 12, 2010)

I had the limited edition Pikachu and Pichu gameboy color.

*censored.3.0* year


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Apr 12, 2010)

I used to have that portable gamecube ya'll were talking about 8D . Ahh memories, I remember I would bring it to the neighborhood pool and play a game that I forgot was called.. years ago.

Well, anyways, you're so lucky to have all of those systems! I'm jealous! ;[


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 12, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> I had the limited edition Pikachu and Pichu gameboy color.
> 
> *censored.3.0* year


Why do you say "year" instead of "yeah"? Is it some sort of meme that I'm unfamiliar with?


----------



## Caius (Apr 12, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 12, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bunch of sillies. I have problems with neither.


----------



## Caius (Apr 12, 2010)

That's because you're a silly boy :3


----------



## SamXX (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm jealous! o.0
I don't have half as many handhelds as you!


----------



## Ciaran (Apr 12, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> You have a lot of gameboys ;P
> 
> This colour will always be my favourite though:
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> ...


I remember when I got that coulour gameboy and a bugs bunny game and I thought I could never bbe sad again :3

Times were simpler when I was 7...


----------



## VantagE (Apr 12, 2010)

Never owned a handheld till the DS.


----------

